# 3 lb Pork Roast????



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Need some ideas!!!


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

cook it.


Brush with your fave BBQ sauce after seasoning it to your liking then overlap apple smoked bacon aroud it and cook until done at lower temp, when your probe thermometer says you are about 8 degrees from your liking put it on broil to crisp up the bacon and then take it out. I always take my pork out of the oven when it's 5-8 degrees before medium well and let the "carry over" heat do it's magic. Best of luck, makes great sandwiches as well, YUM


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

dsconnell said:


> Need some ideas!!!


 
What cut is it? Boston Butt, Picnic? Makes a big difference.

3 pounds of most pork roasts will render to only 1.5 lbs after cooking


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Riva... 

Not real sure... All i can tell you is that it has a layer of fat about 1/4-1/2" thick on the top and is wrapped in that rope to hold it together. I am not a big cook!


----------

